# rampage sig



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

heres a rampage sig design that i just done, this is only liek my 4th attepmt at a sig, so lemme know what u guys thing 

i think the text is a lil hard to read


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks really good except for the text. I can't read it all. I think if you did it in a black or red it would look better. Maybe even a gray, or a different color around the text, like the lines part coming off it because with the letters and the text background the same color you can't read what it says.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I can read it but it's a little annoying as white. I agree you should change the text color even give in an inner shadow it might help tone it down a bit.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I really dig the colors and the background. The text kills it though, real hard to read.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looks really good man i really like the colors for it its a ncie set up design. but the Text i can tell you like using WIND lol.. Try messing with new Text ideas.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i put a black text layer over the current text, i need to get some more fonts but for some reason my computer wont let my install any :dunno:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The black font looks a lot better. Now the sig is sick looking.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

A lot better now. The black on white is alot more readable.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers guys 
i just need to keep practisisng making sigs and hopefully get better with time


----------

